# MF 85 PTO and loader question



## glen85 (May 10, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I have MF 85 that i have had for a while and i love it. 
When I got the tractor the PTO seem to work fine. Well i saved up my money to finely get a brush cutter. Well guess what! There slippage. The hydraulic work fine and the three point does also. So i guess it the PTO clutch pack. Has anyone fix one of these before? Were is the best place to buy the parts? 
Heres part 2..... I would like to put a loader on the tractor but not sure of the hard point to mount the loader. The pictures I have seen show the mount going from under the steering wheel up to were the front end mount on the side or possibly were the weight mount is in the front. Seem to me like that a lot of steel to hang just to set a loader on top. Anyone have picture to help me out or has one. 

Thanks!
Glen


----------

